# Florence, AL - King, Male, 8 years old, HW negative...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_Fowarded to me today, 01-13-12:_

Please help if you can. GSD rescues are already overwhelmed and can't take even young ones. Seniors have earned their retirement and have so much to give.

Another senior dumped by his owners...So sad:


*Wall Photos* 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/set=a.1275726055964.2041186.1314350323&type=3

FLORENCE, AL: CRUEL OWNERS DUMP 8 YR OLD GS KING. KING WILL DIE TODAY IF NOT RESCUED. How could they?? (They do IT everyday!!) Please help save KING. His humans have betrayed him.

King 8 years old, male, HW negative, has skin problems, nails were 2 inches long, no kidding and he is so sweet, owner didn't want to take him to vet for rabies shot so turned him over. He needs a rescue to let him live out his life. He deserves this!

Contact is: Debbie Rappuhn
[email protected] (aol.com)


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry, this is a duplicate post...please remove. On the plus side, just received word this dog has been *rescued!*


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He made it ! thats wonderful. Live long and prosper King!


----------

